# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Highway 40 Blues

## jmmccrel11

Does anyone know where I may purchase the sheet music or where I can find the tabs to Highway40Blues.I have a 9year old grandson whom is looking for them.I have even looked in Music stores in Nashville yet no luck.
Thanks,
JimmyMac

----------


## Jordan S.

I have looked up and down on the internet for a tab of Ricky's mandolin solo with no luck. Did you have any luck?  Has anyone every tabbed it out?

----------


## AlanN

Grisman noted out that very cool solo (notes and TAB) in an old FRETS issue.

----------


## Jordan S.

I've heard that. I sure wish I could find it!  I wonder if there's an archive somewhere...

----------


## AlanN

Had a re-visit with this break. So very great. Back then, Skaggs was really playing some contemporary mandolin. This solo had it all - dynamics, clarity, sophistication, groove. His use of a MAJ7 sound really excited me; heck, still does. 

Picky Ricky don't pick like that no more...

----------


## Jordan S.

It was a different era, that's for sure.

----------


## jimk65

You can find it on Chordie.com, look under Ricky Skaggs and you can transpose it for mandolin.

----------

Jordan S.

----------


## Tom Dillon

Here is the transcription from Frets....

----------

Al Trujillo

----------

